# Xenon head lights on Sport Model



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Does any one know if the xenon head lights on the Sport model comes with head light cleaning?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

They are standard with xenon


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

ManuTT said:


> They are standard with xenon


Thank you for the very quick reply - much appreciated


----------



## rbalzan (Aug 19, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> They are standard with xenon


Sport with xenon lights has headlight washers as standard?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

rbalzan said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > They are standard with xenon
> ...


It is a legal requirement that xenon lights have washers.


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

skdotcom said:


> rbalzan said:
> 
> 
> > ManuTT said:
> ...


Not technically true.
Some variants of the Audi A1 that have Xenons don't have washers. Apparently if the light has some special coating you don't need them.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

My MY17 Sport with xenons does not have headlight washers. They are in fact listed in the brochure as an extra that you get with the S-line LED lights, over and above what you get with the Sport. I don't think you can spec them either for the Sport.
Had them with the xenons on my Mk2 S-line and it was rumoured then that it was a legal requirement but I think that has since been debunked.


----------



## rbalzan (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm not aware that mine has washers either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Maybe depends from the market..here is a law that xeno has to have washers and auto adjustment on startup


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

I have Xenons and headlight washers. But I have the European S-Line interior / exterior spec as well (alas, that spec doesn't extend to LED headlights as standard)


----------



## rbalzan (Aug 19, 2015)

Mine is a UK model. It has auto-adjustment on start-up but not washers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

Just done a google search to understand what the legal position is. It seems that in the UK you don't have to have washers with xenon lights but it would be an MOT fail if the factory fitted washers (and/or levelling system) didn't work.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I think the only way is Audi website for the relative country


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> My MY17 Sport with xenons does not have headlight washers. They are in fact listed in the brochure as an extra that you get with the S-line LED lights, over and above what you get with the Sport. I don't think you can spec them either for the Sport.
> Had them with the xenons on my Mk2 S-line and it was rumoured then that it was a legal requirement but I think that has since been debunked.


This is what I feared, I also saw the brochure which implied that they were only standard on s line etc. All my other Audi's in the past with xenon's have had the headlight washers hence my initial post. It just looks again at Audi trying to save money by reducing what you would expect to be standard spec.

Eg No head light washers with xenon's
Climate control now an option
Wind deflector now an option
At least cruise control and the centre arm rest is now standard though the cost of the standard TT has increased.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TBH Alan I'm happier without them. They would often burst into life when all you wanted was a quick wash of the screen. They use a lot of water so you have to top up your fluid more often. I don't see any real benefit from them, unless you rarely wash your car). Its something else to go wrong. And I startled and soaked a cyclist once who was passing just that the wrong time.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> TBH Alan I'm happier without them. They would often burst into life when all you wanted was a quick wash of the screen. They use a lot of water so you have to top up your fluid more often. I don't see any real benefit from them, unless you rarely wash your car). Its something else to go wrong. And I startled and soaked a cyclist once who was passing just that the wrong time.


Yeh I think you are probably right, I've just remembered one winter the headlight washer on my A6 got stuck in the out position for about a week because it had frozen solid!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I really think the jets are a waste of time. The water doesn't shift any dirt or flies, not like the old days when you had little wipers too.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Pic


----------



## Mk3ultra (May 8, 2016)

A car where the headlights needed two kinds of fluid to operate fully... the height adjustment was hydraulic and had a habit of leaking out, leaving you with nice clean bright headlights illuminating about 3 metres in front of you. Now they were fun times!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

true.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Wooooooow you remembered me when I had the Saab 900 turbo.. i had a wiper on each light too!!!
I used tons of water trying to fix the splash to clean them and the wiper to touch the glass!


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

From what I have found, D3S HID do not require headlight washers as they are lower wattage than D1 and D2S

This was when I had a Mk3 Beetle with D3S HAD lights


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> TBH Alan I'm happier without them. They would often burst into life when all you wanted was a quick wash of the screen. They use a lot of water so you have to top up your fluid more often. I don't see any real benefit from them, unless you rarely wash your car). Its something else to go wrong. And I startled and soaked a cyclist once who was passing just that the wrong time.


Soaked a cyclist, that's amazing


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

With standard xenons, can they or DRL's be set to come on when unlocking the car for a few seconds? the A3 did.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

4433allanr said:


> With standard xenons, can they or DRL's be set to come on when unlocking the car for a few seconds? the A3 did.


I think you have to have Auto lights and wipers for that to work.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

That's a shame.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

4433allanr said:


> With standard xenons, can they or DRL's be set to come on when unlocking the car for a few seconds? the A3 did.


You mean coming/leaving home?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Yes


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

ManuTT, if you are going to tell me it can be done I will be very pleased.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

4433allanr said:


> ManuTT, if you are going to tell me it can be done I will be very pleased.


Google is the only answer you'll get 

As for the law on HIDs, EU law says that "HID headlights which emit more than 2,000 lumens of light, and all LED headlights, must be fitted with washers and self-levelling". In the UK Dft says "Great Britain is required to comply with the European Framework Directive on periodic technical inspection. In this regard the annual test is to be amended in April this year to include the satisfactory operation of automatic levelling and washing systems where these are fitted. However, these systems are not mandatory for all vehicles fitted with HID lamps as it is dependant on light output and/or suspension movement. As it is not possible for a tester to determine at the time of test (annual or roadside) whether these components are required, there is no reason for rejection, either in the directive or the amended manual".


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Sorry Toshiba, I just wanted to know i can get them to come on with unlocking the car.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

4433allanr said:


> Sorry Toshiba, I just wanted to know i can get them to come on with unlocking the car.


You mean... i've not tested it BTW.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... st97456170


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I made a guide on my thread of vag coding


----------

